# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Importing and selling herbal supplements, what is required legally?

## BeanB

I am planning to import and sell completely natural and quality herbal supplements via my website. I have been trying to get more info regarding what permit or permission I need to do this? Do I contact the MCC or department of health? I am a sole proprietor, not a company so I just need to know which route to follow in order to do this according to the South-African law.

I have browsed the MCC website, but did not really find the info I was looking for?

Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## cisscoza464

Hi BeanB! Well, that depends on what country you're in right now and depends what country you will be importing from. I've done a little research for you, and found that Section 14 of Act 101 of 1965 and regulations of the MCC (Medicine Control Council –Department of Health) are something to look at. And like with the usual business owners, you will be needing to comply to various regulations like Consumer Protection Act.

----------


## adrianh

I cannot see that it is a MCC issue, if it was then you would have have to get a license to sell Parsley, not so!

----------


## cisscoza464

Well yeah but not all herbal supplements are all clinically proven. Idk but some might have negative side effects too, so it's better to check that part as well.

----------


## adrianh

No herbal supplements are clinically proven simply because they don't have to be. How do you objectively clinically prove any of the homeopathic junk?

----------


## adrianh

As an aside, did Mantu clinically prove that Beetroot cures Aids...hmmm...I think not!

----------


## Dave A

As I recall, avoiding the medical control council is as simple as not ascribing any medicinal properties to the product.

However, I do recall some time back that the areas of traditional medicine and nutritional supplements was attracting regulatory attention. And there was talk of new regulations on food labelling coming onstream too. What I *don't* know is where any of those regulatory proposals might be right now.

I can't give you a direct URL to this page, but if you go to the Department of Agriculture, Forestry & Fisheries website, in the left hand menu click on _Agricultural Production, Health & Food Safety Branch_, then on _Food Safety and Quality Assurance_. This will take you to the SUBDIRECTORATE AGRICULTURAL PRODUCT QUALITY ASSURANCE - ABOUT US page.

It'll give you an overview of the scope of what is in place already, and an idea of what is yet to come. There's also a contact number where you could make specific enquiries directly. They should know, or be able to steer you in the right direction.

----------


## Newretailer

If you promote the products to have any healing benefit whatsoever, each product has to be registered as a medicine. Many smaller sellers ignore this, but that is what you legally have to do, including the normal insert with dosage, side-effects etc. Go to your local pharmacy and look at how they sell herbal supplements. I am in the bath & body business and am not allowed to sell something eg for eczema, unless I am willing to have it registered.

----------


## zeeezooo

> If you promote the products to have any healing benefit whatsoever, each product has to be registered as a medicine. Many smaller sellers ignore this, but that is what you legally have to do, including the normal insert with dosage, side-effects etc. Go to your local pharmacy and look at how they sell herbal supplements. I am in the bath & body business and am not allowed to sell something eg for eczema, unless I am willing to have it registered.


Hi

i would like to know what is required to import herbs in south Africa, i am a complete Newbie, i want to import things like hibiscus and sage and thyme etc. where do i start?

----------

